# Tusked Frog?



## DanTheReptileMan (Jun 1, 2008)

*Possible Tusked Frog?*

Found this guy the other day, is it a tusked frog?
cheers


----------



## DanTheReptileMan (Jun 1, 2008)

Anyone?


----------



## Blackdog (Jun 1, 2008)

It looks like a Tusked frog, any shots from above?


----------



## RedEyeGirl (Jun 1, 2008)

yeh i tink so


----------



## Blackdog (Jun 1, 2008)

Just checked with some of my photos and yes it is a Tusked frog. Nice find.


----------



## mattmc (Jun 1, 2008)

did it have red in the groin?


----------



## DanTheReptileMan (Jun 1, 2008)

mattmc said:


> did it have red in the groin?



Im not sure

are they rare?


----------

